# Frame Grab Quality from Hero3 Black Video



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow. those are really good for screen grabs! snow looked real nice:yahoo:


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The first two shots are killer!! Check this out. I had a GoPro Hero2 mounted on the front of my board with a suction cup:


----------



## k4zn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

@OP

Really nice.. You mind telling me which pole are you using, bought it or made it, how long it is?

Thanks


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

it's a Xsories pole. it's about a foot long and then extends to One Meter which is the length in these pics. put it back to 1 foot and it fits up the sleeve of your jacket nicely...

you can also face the camera at any angle, like away from you... and chase someone down the mountain for some video footage.

I've had it 2 seasons now without any problems.

It's worth mentioning that as it's at the end of a long pole you don't get much Shaky video either.. it all comes out pretty darn smooth.

**I just looked at the Xsories site now and the one on the front page looks shorter than mine.. So you might want to make sure you find a 1Meter one.


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Board Gadget said:


> The first two shots are killer!! Check this out. I had a GoPro Hero2 mounted on the front of my board with a suction cup:



I never tried that as I figured it would be really shaky or just fly off from vibrations if I was going mach10.


I am going surfing for the Summer though and fully intend to put one of those discs on the front of one of my surf boards...


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

boomin33 said:


> I never tried that as I figured it would be really shaky or just fly off from vibrations if I was going mach10.
> 
> 
> I am going surfing for the Summer though and fully intend to put one of those discs on the front of one of my surf boards...


Yeah, it is pretty shaky. It can be a cool angle though. Like when riding through trees. The GoPro suction cup is a monster. It removes air when suctioning and locks. It has been used on the outside of planes from what I have seen. I also use it on wave runners:


----------

